# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Tik Tok 18 Plus Apk Review

## Maynard22

The Tik Tok app is a popular way to share videos on social media. If you are interested in sharing videos with friends, family, and the world, this is the app for you. This app allows you to upload unlimited videos and share them with others. You can also find people who have the same interests as you and send them private messages.


To start using TikTok, you first need to download the TikTok 18 app on your device. Make sure you are over 18 and have an active Facebook account. You can also link your other social media accounts with your TikTok account. Once you have registered, you can add videos and photos. This will make the app more personalized for you and your friends. There are also features to help you earn more likes and comments.

----------


## Maynard22

tik tok +18 is the app that I would recommend for you

----------


## olivia11011

tiktok Downloading a video lets you share and enjoy TikTok videos offline. You can allow other people to download your videos with the Video downloads setting. And buy tiktok likes and enjoy life

----------

